# Roamio and VPN



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I went out to diner tonight. The restaurant was boring so I logged my iPhone into my VPN to see what was going on at home. Absentmindedly, I tapped the Tivo app. Not only did the app load but I had full access to live TV and all my recorded shows. Has anybody else been this lucky?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

What VPN app? I assume your phone is jail broken? As long as the VPN can properly pass the Bonjure packets then it will work fine. Although unless you have a really high upload speed you probably wouldn't be able to stream video reliably.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I just use the Cisco VPN that's built into my iPhone. The phone is just a standard iPhone 5, not jailbroken. My upload speed is usually between 5 and 6 Mbps according to speedtest.net.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Hmmm... Maybe they improved VPN in iOS7. I know in previous versions it didn't work with the standard VPN and only jail broken iPhones with access to an alternate VPN could make it work.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Interesting ... either the Cisco VPN app is passing Bonjour traffic or this is the start of easier out-of-home streaming with the Roamio?


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

windracer said:


> Interesting ... either the Cisco VPN app is passing Bonjour traffic or this is the start of easier out-of-home streaming with the Roamio?


That would be outstanding!


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

I just tried this myself with no luck. 

iPhone 5 iOS 7. No jailbreak. 
On wifi, with vpn to my home. 
open TiVo app and it knows I'm away from my home network.

I'm using the built in VPN of my DarkKnight router (asus RT-N66U).


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

Tried it too. iPhone 5, iOS 7, not jailbroken. The app knew I was not on my local network.

Interesting that you are able to stream remotely.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Were you guys using the built-in VPN connection on the iPhone? If so, that won't work (at least, not currently) since it doesn't pass the Bonjour traffic necessary to "see" your TiVo on the VPN. The OP was using a Cisco VPN client.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm using the built in Cisco VPN client, not any app. It works on my iPad, too.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ah, ok. I didn't realize the IPSec connection method in iOS was "Cisco" as I've never used it.

I guess my point is a normal PPTP VPN connection won't (shouldn't?) pass the Bonjour traffic, at least in my experience to date.


----------



## TiVoJimmy (Jan 3, 2005)

HDRyder9 said:


> I'm using the built in Cisco VPN client, not any app. It works on my iPad, too.


What are you using as your VPN server?


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm using a Cisco VPN router and the PPTP client on the iOS devices. Nothing special.


----------



## ScaryMike (Aug 23, 2002)

HDRyder9 said:


> I'm using a Cisco VPN router and the PPTP client on the iOS devices. Nothing special.


Given all other variables are the same (iOS PPTP VPN configuration), then then only thing that is making a difference is your VPN server.


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

HDRyder9 said:


> I'm using a Cisco VPN router and the PPTP client on the iOS devices. Nothing special.


Do you have the model and firmware of the Cisco VPN router? I have an older RV082 in storage somewhere I might be able to try.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

Cisco RV042G v01, firmware v4.2.2.08 [April 26, 2013]


----------



## radtechy (Aug 16, 2008)

I know this is old but I could use some help with the VPN. I never did one before. I have a netgear n900 router which has a lot of features so I think I can do it


----------

